# Horrible DIY mistake!



## zadiac (8/3/16)

So I made a few DIY recipes I got off a DIY website and the apply pie seemed to come out the best of the 5 that I mixed.
After steeping for about two weeks, I tested and decided that the apple pie needs a little more apple and the grilled pineapple needs a little more pineapple flavor and then it happened!
I accidentally added pineapple to my apple pie mix and it's completely ruined! The taste is horrible!
All that steeping time and I have to throw it away! I'm so sad right now!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex (8/3/16)

zadiac said:


> So I made a few DIY recipes I got off a DIY website and the apply pie seemed to come out the best of the 5 that I mixed.
> After steeping for about two weeks, I tested and decided that the apple pie needs a little more apple and the grilled pineapple needs a little more pineapple flavor and then it happened!
> I accidentally added pineapple to my apple pie mix and it's completely ruined! The taste is horrible!
> All that steeping time and I have to throw it away! I'm so sad right now!


Can't you turn it into a nice fruit salad?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (8/3/16)

Alex said:


> Can't you turn it into a nice fruit salad?



I tried bro. Tried mixing in some other fruits and it just got worse and worse. Already threw it away down the drain. 50ml of juice wasted. I'm so pissed off at myself for being so careless. Excuse me while I go hit myself with a cricket bat....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarkSide (8/3/16)

Might be horrible "to you", but I would purchase your "_pineap" _to try....


----------



## zadiac (8/3/16)

DarkSide said:


> Might be horrible "to you", but I would purchase your "_pineap" _to try....



Already down the drain, but trust me, you would not want a dead guy with a broken twisp to try that juice. I think maybe that is what crap would taste like if you'd vape it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## DarkSide (8/3/16)

zadiac said:


> Already down the drain, but trust me, you would not want a dead guy with a broken twisp to try that juice. I think maybe that is what crap would taste like if you'd vape it



_"dead guy with a broken twisp" ....._hilarious......made my day...will not forget this "saying"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/3/16)

lol, I feel for you @zadiac, I made a batch of 9mg samples a while ago but used 100mg nic instead of 36mg.... I'm still trying to get through these 25mg testers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/3/16)

Lol...

The last mistake I made was Bronut. Designed to be 70VG.

I made it at 50/50 by mistake. It was like a giant mega-choc Donut pounding you in the head.

And because it was so thin, and me dripping it with a wide bore drip tip, it spat off the coils something silly... for that extra bit of punishment.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Larry (8/3/16)

@zadiac I know the feels bro! The beauties of DIY! But it's days/situations like these that make you appreciate when you make good mix even more

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/3/16)

Diy can be a bit tough. I too made 100ml of a vanilla custard,bav cream and sweetner concentrate I bought.
The stuff tastes disgusting. Its like super Cinnamon hot cross buns.
I don't know how one gets that taste from these concentrates. 
Stuffs just sitting in the cupboard for about a month now. I'm still thinking of a way to save it.


----------



## Silver (9/3/16)

zadiac said:


> So I made a few DIY recipes I got off a DIY website and the apply pie seemed to come out the best of the 5 that I mixed.
> After steeping for about two weeks, I tested and decided that the apple pie needs a little more apple and the grilled pineapple needs a little more pineapple flavor and then it happened!
> I accidentally added pineapple to my apple pie mix and it's completely ruined! The taste is horrible!
> All that steeping time and I have to throw it away! I'm so sad right now!



Oh no @zadiac
Thats terrible
Was going to suggest you pull out the menthol bottle


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> lol, I feel for you @zadiac, I made a batch of 9mg samples a while ago but used 100mg nic instead of 36mg.... I'm still trying to get through these 25mg testers


25mg... how was that first toot? I would probably just fall over onto my face.


----------



## Silver (9/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> lol, I feel for you @zadiac, I made a batch of 9mg samples a while ago but used 100mg nic instead of 36mg.... I'm still trying to get through these 25mg testers



Lol @BumbleBee
Perfect for the Evod1 or RM2 ! 
Ok, maybe not the RM2 hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> 25mg... how was that first toot? I would probably just fall over onto my face.


If I remember correctly the first toot was with the TFV4, the throat hit was spectacular! @Silver i think I have what you seek

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> lol, I feel for you zadiac, I made a batch of 9mg samples a while ago but used 100mg nic instead of 36mg.... I'm still trying to get through these 25mg testers





BumbleBee said:


> If I remember correctly the first toot was with the TFV4, the throat hit was spectacular! @Silver i think I have what you seek


Crikey!! The upside of this is that you can rip through the testers in no time with the TFV4. The downside is that all the lie-downs in between due to a silver or 20 might just play havoc on your normal sleeping patterns

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/3/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Crikey!! The upside of this is that you can rip through the testers in no time with the TFV4. The downside is that all the lie-downs in between due to a silver or 20 might just play havoc on your normal sleeping patterns


Normal sleeping patterns? Oh what I wouldn't give for some of those 



The silvery didn't bug me too much, it's the freshly ground black pepper over everything that gets a bit much though.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> The silvery didn't bug me too much, it's the freshly ground black pepper over everything that gets a bit much though.



LOL, like vaping flavoured Pepper Spray ... a throat hit guaranteed to shrivel up your tonsils, assuming you still have them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/3/16)

I had one time mistakenly added PG twice to my mix as i mixed up the PG/VG Bottles. So i ended up creating a 100%PG juice. Absolutely disgusting... 100ml wasted

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dirge (9/3/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> I had one time mistakenly added PG twice to my mix as i mixed up the PG/VG Bottles. So i ended up creating a 100%PG juice. Absolutely disgusting... 100ml wasted



Did the same thing, luckily with VG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY (9/3/16)

i know the feel bro, I made a similar mistake but with nic, I was adding nic to a DIY +-30ml and forgot how much I added to it, because my wife walked past me with not much on, so I got distracted and had no blood flowing to my brain. I was like worst case I will be vaping 8mg no need to drain it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

